# Help needed?!?!?!?



## Chance (Apr 12, 2010)

*I am new to the this and I have never done the online thing. I have an Extreme Dimension predator call, an old one I think it is a hunter series. I have not had any luck with it at all. I have good camo good scent control I wait about an hour after I get to my spot overlooking a big field that goes in to a big bottom before i start calling. I hear them but cant get them to come in. But i never see them. WHAT AM I DOING WRONG???*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have never sat more than about five to ten minutes before calling,usually not more than a minute. Go in and call before your scent is all over. You may think you have scent control but the Coyotes can tell what you had for dinner YESTERDAY. This is a tough time to call as the coyotes are denning and getting ready to drop pups soon. They don't stray to far as they will have set up house in an area that contains an ample amount of food.
I have never heard of your call or at least didn't pay attention to them. Get yourself a decent hand call and learn to be proficent with it. Practice your shooting from steady in the field positions. Come Sept -Oct when the pups are weened you'll be ready for them. Chances are the dogs you are calling know who you are and what you want. Look at your setup from a different point of view, what seems to be the best place to set up sometimes isn't. None of us walked in to a mess of dogs when we were new either so don't feel bad, Coyotes are the smartest animal you will ever hunt, I guarantee it!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

+1 youngdon


----------



## Chance (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks youngdon, I will go and start looking for a hand call and what would you suggest?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree with youngdon. Coyotes are way smarter than your average varmint. Try to learn every time you go out. Not just from what works but from what does not work also. Just as important.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

Chance- try an Ed Sceery call (forgot the model). His calls are versatile and not to expansive ($20-$30). I have had a lot of success with them. I would not be concerned about not calling them in now. This is a tough time to hunt. Try them in October. Good luck.


----------



## Chance (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info mjllag.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try Tony Tebbe at Predator University .com or KerryCarver at Carver calls.com they are both great guys and each has a variety of inexpensive calls that will IMO out perform any store bought calls Kerry has a rubber rabbit call(made of rubber, distressed rabbit sounds) in both open and closed reed designs. Tony has a rancher call that is nearly indestructable in both open and closed as well. I do, by the way, own and use these calls myself. About $15 delivered to you as I recall. You won't regret these calls as either of these gentlemen will give all sorts of free advice to anyone who asks. I've heard of people calling Tony and using their call over the phone to him and him calling back how to do it!!


----------



## Chance (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks youngdon, I will look at the calls. Thanks for all of the info!!!


----------

